# Reticulated fantastica eggs! !!!



## erik s

Woke up to this. ...don't look the best...but it's a great start! !!


----------



## erikm

Awesome news Erik, best of luck with them!


----------



## Scpenn12

That's better than a morning coffee. Congratulations!


----------



## Dane

Wait, you mean the eggs don't leap for cover when you enter the room?


----------



## erik s

Dane said:


> Wait, you mean the eggs don't leap for cover when you enter the room?


I can't stop laughing over that one....


----------



## erik s

So far good!!!!


----------



## Coqui

Fingers crossed
Good luck


----------



## oldlady25715

Fair sized clutch for first timers. Nice work Eric! Put me on the list.


----------



## erik s

oldlady25715 said:


> Fair sized clutch for first timers. Nice work Eric! Put me on the list.


Thanks Aaron... hopefully things will go good with them to even have a "list" !


----------



## Judy S

Erik...I love that comment..and wish you the best...and me "second" on the list...hah!


----------



## KJM

Congratulations!! Nothing makes your week better than seeing that in a tank. Well maybe one thing... Winning that darn power ball!!


----------



## waynowon

they look good to me.


----------



## erik s

Just took this picture. ..very much good.


----------



## erikm

erik s said:


> Just took this picture. ..very much good.


Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## CAPTAIN RON

Nice!!! Looking good!!!


----------



## FroggyKnight

Awesome!!! Congratulations Eric!! That is totally cool. 

John


----------



## DendroKurt

Wow congrats, I don't think the two I got are a pair, so if anyone else has the same problem please message me. 
What a great size clutch for the first batch. Can you post a picture of their enclosure?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erik s

DendroKurt said:


> What a great size clutch for the first batch. Can you post a picture of their enclosure?


Here you go...
The clutch was 5 eggs...one of the developing tads didn't make it...and as of now the other #4 are still good


----------



## DendroKurt

Well sir, I am extremely jealous. Now when you got yours how were they towards each other for the first 2-3 months of having them? Did they hang out together or mind their own business? Do you only have a pair or a group? Mine as of right now stay on the opposite sides of enclosure until feeding the. They come to the feeding spot. One time I witnessed the the larger of the two chasing the other one away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erik s

Ok...here's the story,
Got the group(#4) in the November understory shipment. ..that was the last time I saw the four together!!!!!!!!...occasionally I would see a single individual in a film canister....have heard calling in the afternoons after the first two weeks I had them...for the last month or so they have been on a dry period with reduced feedings...Here in Southern California we had been experiencing some heavy rainy days...."El Ninos"...out of the clear blue, this happened!!! Go figure..!!??


----------



## markpulawski

When storms roll through and pressure drops many frogs will breed.


----------



## erik s

markpulawski said:


> When storms roll through and pressure drops many frogs will breed.


So true....chance of rain here today. ..this is clutch #2...sorry for the crappy pics...had to be quick with them...


----------



## DendroKurt

Wow Erik that is awesome that you have a prolific group! I have yet to hear calling. It may be because they are in a tiny temporary enclosure and they may need more space to feel comfortable. Do you happen to have individual pictures of your frogs? My two are differently shaped. One is kind of chubby but the body is more stubby and smaller than the other while the other is bigger but slimmer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew Shark

What size enclosure is your group in?


----------



## erik s

drew shark said:


> what size enclosure is your group in?


18×18×24.......


----------



## erikm

Hey Erik are your film cans they laid in just on substrate level? I think they are, but tough to tell from the photos.


----------



## erik s

erikm said:


> Hey Erik are your film cans they laid in just on substrate level? I think they are, but tough to tell from the photos.


Yep....both clutches were laid in canisters that were on top of the leaf litter in the back of the tank....


----------



## DendroKurt

Hey Erik, I just heard my male reticulated fant call for the first time right after I moved them to their larger and permanent home. Now it was the larger of the two that is calling. He's longer and thinner and the smaller one is much more plump. Is it possible I have a small and young female or do I have two males? I thought females are larger in this family of frog? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erik s

Fingers crossed. ...could be a pair....


----------



## erik s

Another rainy day here in southern California. ..
Another clutch of eggs...


----------



## ngeno626

That's awesome! One of the firSt people I've see that has had any luck with these guys


----------



## DendroKurt

That's incredible, congrats Erik


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikm

I said it on facebook but I'll say it again here.... AWESOME! 

How are the first tads doing? All 4 still alive?


----------



## erik s

3 of the 4 made it to the water...doing good!


----------



## Redeye_Mar

Looking good Eric. Add me to the list as well! I don't care if I'm on the bottom of the list, just as long as I'm on it


----------



## erik s

Thanks Mario. ..got a way to go before any list happens.....just tadpoles now!!!


----------



## erikm

Update? 

I assume these guys are somewhat close to leaving the water now!


----------



## erik s

erikm said:


> Update?
> 
> I assume these guys are somewhat close to leaving the water now!


Nope...taking their time........got a couple just starting to get back legs....


----------



## erikm

Oh geez I read the date wrong. Eggs laid on jan 7, oops!


----------



## erik s

erikm said:


> Oh geez I read the date wrong. Eggs laid on jan 7, oops!


Would've been great if they were that far along....what I will say is this group has been fairly prolific. ...as of now, #15 tads in the water!!


----------



## Dane

erik s said:


> Would've been great if they were that far along....what I will say is this group has been fairly prolific. ...as of now, #15 tads in the water!!


Is the development rate typical in comparison to your other Ranitomeya? I'm guessing you are artificially rearing? Any developing in the viv that you know of?


----------



## erik s

Dane said:


> Is the development rate typical in comparison to your other Ranitomeya? I'm guessing you are artificially rearing? Any developing in the viv that you know of?


It's appears that development is near the same as my caynarachi fants....yes all are being raised in cups, I've pulled eggs a day or two after laid...approximately 2 weeks ago I found #3 tadpoles in a couple water filled monkey pods...I have since pulled them also here is #2 of them...


----------



## erik s

Tads getting rear legs..


----------



## markpulawski

These guys lay the biggest clutches I have ever seen in Fants, the first 2 I pulled here were 7 and 6 eggs respectively laid within 2 days of each other so I can only assume this group has at least 2 females. Like all Fants I have had, courting may go on elsewhere but black film cans (white are rarely if ever used) is where they like to lay.


----------



## markpulawski

Got this pic of these 2 courting this morning while watching another pair court in the back of the 100 gallon tank they are in.


----------



## erik s

Excellent. ...glad to hear more people having success with these....how is egg development going?


----------



## markpulawski

6 out of 7 seem to be moving along on the first, the other all 6 look good still


----------



## erik s

All of the clutches that have been laid here seem to happen during a weather event. ..Rain.....yours???


----------



## markpulawski

No my catalyst was moving them from a 30 gallon QT to the 100 they are in, every frog I have put into a much larger tank has bred very quickly after the move if there indeed is a pair.


----------



## PoisonArrow

Awesome, its always exciting to seen eggs in the terrarium.


----------



## erik s

First one with all four!!!!


----------



## markpulawski

Nice, I ended up with 8 tads out of the 13 eggs only to see a male running around with a couple on his back...little condiment cups now in tank but I know the broms will get filled first, guess I better feed the broms.
Gotta be a few others breeding these by now, I would love to know how many bloodlines are in the founding stock. Super nice frogs.


----------



## erikm

Very nice Erik! Great pattern already on that tad.



markpulawski said:


> Nice, I ended up with 8 tads out of the 13 eggs only to see a male running around with a couple on his back...little condiment cups now in tank but I know the broms will get filled first, guess I better feed the broms.
> Gotta be a few others breeding these by now, I would love to know how many bloodlines are in the founding stock. Super nice frogs.


Mark what do you mean by feed the broms? What do you use?

When I picked up my nominal fants from Mark P, I was asking him about the retic fants. He said they were extremely hard to find. I would guess that the founding stock wasn't a huge number of frogs. I'm also curious as I plan on getting a pair of them next.


----------



## CharValley

Beautiful frogs and a very impressive conversation. "Fantastica clutch sizes"! 

Just curious though how in the world you would find them in a 100 gallon tank!

Congratulations on your breeding success's (both of you), I know the frogs definitely respond well to weather changes... I have been awake since dawn with newly matured R. Im. Varadero calling for the first time in a visible position.

Charlie


----------



## markpulawski

I am either going to pull the broms out and dump or feed the axils with finely crushed fish food, I have found that method works poorly but better than nothing. Depends on if the broms are rooted well or not.


----------



## erik s

First two out of the water...


----------



## Redeye_Mar

erik s said:


> First two out of the water...


That's awesome Eric. Congrats!


----------



## erikm

erik s said:


> First two out of the water...


Congrats Erik, they look amazing!


----------



## BlueRidge

erik s said:


> Here you go...
> The clutch was 5 eggs...one of the developing tads didn't make it...and as of now the other #4 are still good


Is this your tank? Looks like it was in a zoo, looks great. I like the label on the front.


----------



## macuser

JaredJ said:


> Is this your tank? Looks like it was in a zoo, looks great. I like the label on the front.


i'm not sure where eric got his label, but you can email Matt (dev30ils on DB) at [email protected] if you want something similar.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/179794-animal-information-label.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...completed-exhibit-non-profit.html#post2433897


----------



## erik s

macuser said:


> i'm not sure where eric got his label


It was cloud forest design. ....


----------



## erik s

Got a few of them...


----------



## macuser

erik s said:


> Got a few of them...


You have an awesome collection of frogs!


----------



## CharValley

The labels actually seem to be a great idea, especially for when I have visiting friends, neighbors and family. It also gives that "professional" look that tells people you care about your hobby as erik s Obviously does!

Nice job Erik S. they are beautiful froglets, they almost look like my R. fantastica white banded adults with more color banding. I look forward to seeing how they develop their color patterns as they grow.

Well done Erik!

Charlie


----------



## Kees Hood

Where are those labels from? I have seen other forum members with them and they would look fantastic on any show viv!


----------



## erik s

Check out above^^^^^ posts #60 and #61!!!!


----------



## K3viin128

Awesome froglets


----------



## K3viin128

Also curious what a frog like that would go for as there aren't many around


----------



## erik s

K3viin128 said:


> Also curious what a frog like that would go for as there aren't many around


Not the proper fourm for that......
P.m. me...!!


----------



## Swampwater

Very cool!


----------



## Andrew Lee

I wish I can have some! Unfortunately, I have a Mom issue to prevent me from getting more than one! Every time I talk about dart frogs, she is convinced I am trying to get more(which is, for the most part, true!). I'm sure if it is free, I can have some! You know?


----------



## erik s

Froglets. ....!!!!


----------



## CharValley

Congratulations and a very "WELL DONE"!

They look beautiful!
Charlie


----------



## Andrew Lee

Nice one! They look fantastic!


----------



## kblack3

Huge success! That is a great accomplishment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erik s

A few pics of two with an interesting pattern....


----------



## JacobVincent

how are the little ones doing?


----------



## erik s

All is going good!!! 
Have #8 out of the water now...eating springtails. ..have thrown a few flies in, but haven't seen any get eaten. ..


----------



## gary1218

erik s said:


> A few pics of two with an interesting pattern....


Those are SWEET!!!

DEFINITELY on my WANT list!


----------



## SLEEPiNG GiRL

Love the little fella with the tiny dash on the back!

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobVincent

erik s said:


> All is going good!!!
> Have #8 out of the water now...eating springtails. ..have thrown a few flies in, but haven't seen any get eaten. ..


#8 thats awesome!! i love the pattern on them! definitely on my list


----------



## Swampwater

Congratulations! How long did they take to morph? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erik s

Swampwater said:


> Congratulations! How long did they take to morph?


1/7/16 is when the first eggs were laid...and they are about two months (-) ootw...


----------



## dendrobates99

Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## markpulawski

Our first couple are out of the water with a few more to follow, typical Fants can leap across the room....


----------



## harrisbt

Wanted to check in on this tank and group of frogs! Updated pic? Group size? lessons learned in the last few years?


----------

